# Money Queries



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi my names Aaron, im 20 and i live in England, I was wondering about the average prices of hostels and whether you pay by the night or week. I understand they can vary depending on the rating. But i was just hoping someone could help give me a rough estimate. 

Cheers!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

AKCanwell said:


> Hi my names Aaron, im 20, and im a personal trainer in England, i realise there was a recent thread about this subject but the situation is slightly different as I going to be travelling to oz next year on a 5k budget but i also intend on working throughout my travels, would this amount be enough?
> Any help will be appreciated!
> Thanks Chaps!


Not so different Aaron and regardless of whether it's 5K pound [ the better ] pr $$$, my last post to keri on http://www.australiaforum.com/trave...oney-do-i-need-travel-australia-7-months.html is relevant to your endeavours.
*Edit:* The one thing I would add for younger people with reasonable finances is to keep that knowledge to yourself rather than attract parasitic flies and a good Mantra to learn by rote is _" It's tough, not much brass and gotta budget and work hard or I'll be sleeping rough and eating grass _"


----------

